# I thought it was a snake.



## 69blottfilms69 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;0BqeVbooK_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BqeVbooK_k&amp;feature=player_profilepage[/video]

Or could it be a snake??!!


----------



## clipo38 (Nov 6, 2011)

it is a legless lizzard
what did its tongue look like ?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely a legless gecko, and likely an Aprasia repens. Nice job.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 6, 2011)

Good thing it was a legless considering how close you got to it with your hand lol


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 6, 2011)

By the way you talk about looking for its ears, the genus Aprasia usually has ear openings absent.


----------



## -Peter (Nov 6, 2011)

clipo38 said:


> it is a legless lizzard
> what did its tongue look like ?



See below quote, it will have a broad fleshy tongue like other geckos



GeckPhotographer said:


> Definitely a legless gecko, and likely an Aprasia repens. Nice job.


----------

